
Music for Plants - hymnsfm
https://reallifemag.com/music-for-plants/
======
sebmellen
I love Mort Garson's Plantasia,, what a genius album. It's an absolutely
wonderful playlist for a microdose of mushrooms with your morning coffee while
you refactor code.

~~~
ezluckyfree
this is the most west coast software engineer comment I've ever read

------
matthewsommer
I found Mort Garson's Plantasia a few months ago. It's my favorite music to
listen to as a I repot my plants.

